# Ventilateur power mac quicksilver g4



## Mage-Li (27 Juin 2006)

Bonjours ;
je posséde depuis quelque année un power mac quicksilver G4 733Mhz, réputé pour etre le mac le plus bruillant jamais consu !

En effect, je n'ai jamais entenu un ordinateur aussi bruyant que le miens... 

Depuis quelque temps je ne suporte plus son bruit, peut etre parseque son bruit a augmenté du a son age.

J'ai installer CHUD, je n'ai pas constaté de dif. 

Bref tout ca pour savoir si quelqu'un a un solution moins radicale que de changer mon mac :rateau:


----------



## ntx (27 Juin 2006)

As-tu déjà pensé à le dépoussiérer ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2006)

ou &#231;a

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/193/


----------



## Mage-Li (27 Juin 2006)

Merci supermoquette, ca m'a l'air faisable !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2006)

Profites-en pour faire comme ntx a dit, tu te rends pas compte de ce qu'il doit trainer dedans comme poussi&#232;re


----------



## ntx (28 Juin 2006)

Il y a quelques temps, le ventilo de mon QS faisait un bruit bizarre. Un petit coup d'aspirateur (pas trop fort quand même  ) et tout est revenu dans l'ordre.
La poussière : ennemie de nos ordinateurs, et couplée à la fumée de cigarette, ennemi mortel


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Je bosse beaucoup sur l'ordi ...
En Avril dernier mon G4 400 patouillait un peu - signes annoncianteurs de carte mère en instance d'accident, croyais-je - J'ai recherché sur Nantes ma ville un achat d'occase - chez MIPS on m'a proposé un G4 Quick Silver 867 pour 550 euros environ. 
C'est pas mal comme machine mais bon sang que de bruit !!! le G4 400 n'était déjà pas très silencieux - Mais là c'est le pompon.
J'ai un truc .... étant mal-entendant j'enlève mes prothèses auditives et ça devient supportable.
Quant aux bricolages décrits dans différents forums pour changer les ventilos : celui de l'alim, celui des cartes PCI, celui du CPU (rien que trois !) et changer ou couper les grilles pour laisser passer l'air, ça me fait peur ! le coup de l'aspirateur, pas probant.
Ma frustration est complère depuis que je me usis rendu compte que ce modèle ne possède pas d'entrée de son.

Reste plus qu'a attendre un parachutage de dollards pour acheter un Imac ?


----------



## Mage-Li (2 Septembre 2006)

Tout a fait d'accord ! A quand les  !! (pour faire des heureux )

Finallement j'ai rien bricolé du tout... J'ai ouvert mon mac et je mes un ventillateur (nomal de salon) sur mon mac.
C'est déja moins brouillant meme si les ventillateurs du mac tourne tjs ils ne font plus vibrer toutes la coque du mac et puis le ventillateur de salon refroidi vraiment le CPU ce qui n'est pas le cas avec les ventillateurs intégré parce qu'aucun n'est sur le CPU...

Par contre ca consome un ventillateur de sallon...


----------



## JPTK (2 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai chang&#233; les ventilos de mon powermac, c'est pas un mod&#232;le hyper bruyant, un MDD 1ghz, mais quand m&#234;me... et bien avec les nouveaux ventilos je vois moins de diff&#233;rence que quand j'avais nettoy&#233; &#224; fond les pales des anciens.

Donc un bon conseil, si votre machine a toujours fait du bruit mais que depuis 1 an, vous avez l'impression que c'est pire et que &#231;a vous tape sur les nerfs, nettoyez les ventilos au coton tige, pale par pale, vous constaterez alors qu'&#224; l'origine il &#233;tait pas si bruyant cet ordi.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

et tout l'int&#233;rieur pour que &#231;a diffuse mieux, la premi&#232;re solution r&#232;gle en g&#233;n&#233;ral beaucoup de probl&#232;me.


----------

